# Buffer ok after filling the tank with tap water?



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

I have been keeping fish for many years, but I am setting up my first rift lake tank for shell dwellers from lake Tanganyika. I have looked into making my own buffer from baking soda, epsom salt, and marine salt. My question is if it is ok if I add the buffer into the tank while I am filling it up during a water change, or if it has to be added to the water before that? I was thinking of dissolving the salts in a small bucket and then adding that to the tank. I have several other tanks and I cure water in 55 gallon drums. It would add work if I had to cure and mix the water for this tank separately.

Also, I have read that I should add buffer for the whole volume of the tank, not only the water that is being changed. Would that not possibly bump up some of the water parameters? I do 50% water changes once a week.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've read that dechlorinators when mixed in tank need to added for full volume of tank.I have not heard the same for buffers and as you mentioned would think they would raise overall(total) levels myself.


----------

